# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ارائه روش های مناسب برای رفع خطا های شناختی+اشتراک گذاری تجربیات شما

## sajad564

سلام دوستان گلم
امیدوارم حالتون عالی باشه
خیلی وقت بودش که تصمیم داشتم همچین تاپیکی رو استارت بزنم ولی خب از یه طرف فعال نبودن خودم و از طرف دیگه ....(طرف دیگه ای وجود نداره :Yahoo (4): )باعث شدش تا به کنون در این مورد تعلل ایجاد بشه
خب بریم سر اصل مطلب ...
هدف از تاپیک = به صورت مختصرف و مفید هدف از این تاپیک اینه که به هم کمک کنیم
چه جور کمی؟
+به هم کمک کنیم که شفاف تر تصمیم بگیریم
+به هم کمک کنیم که اشتباهاتمون رو بهتر تشخیص بدیم
..................................................  .....................یا به عبارت بهتر به هم کمک کنیم تا خودمون و مجموعه عواملی که میتونه در پیشبرد اهداف شخصیمون با توجه به شرایط کنونیمون که میتونه منحصر به خودمون بشه و یا یک جمع وسیعی رو در بربگیره رو بهتر وارسی کنیم.................
خلاصش کنم = بهتر فکر کنیم+بهتر نتیجه بگیریم
................
مثال اول = فرض کنید که تو یک کلاس به همراه تعداد بالایی از اشخاص مختلف نشستید و همه دارن دو به دو با هم حرف میزنن و به طبع شما هم با بغل دستی یا روبه رویی صحبت میکنید .کلاس خیلی شلوغه و یه ملت توش نشستن( :Yahoo (4): )
یکی تو اون شلوغی اون سمت کلاس(که از شما فاصله قابل توجهی داره) اسم شمارو به زبون میاره و شما برمیگردید سمت صاحب صدا
شما شنیدید؟؟؟
تو همون زمان  اگر فرض کنیم 40 نفر تو کلاس حضور داشته باشن به جز شما و اون شخصی که اسم شما رو به زبون آورد 38 کلمه دیگه ذکر شد(برای هر نفر یک کلمه) ولی شما هیچکدوم از اون 38 کلمه رو نشنیدید؟؟فقط همین یک کلمه؟؟
نتیجه = شما اون چیزی رو میبینید و میشنوید که میخواید ببینید و بشنوید(در واقع مغز شما اطلاعات رو دریافت میکنه و بر حسب ارزششون برای شخص شما و به خصوص باور های شما اون اطلاعات رو براتون در معرض دید قرار میده
.............................
مثال دوم = یک دختر خانم که از اضافه وزن به شدت بالا رنج میبره تصمیم میگیره که وزنش رو کم کنه ولی متاسفانه موفق به انجام این کار نمیشه یه روز که تو خیابون داره قدم میزنه یه پسر بهش نگاه میکنه و لبخند میزنه
دختر خلی ناراحت میشه و ته دلش میگه "مگه من چمههههه :Yahoo (13):  چرا اینطوری نگام کرد چرا اضافه وزن انقد باعث تحقیر شدنم میشه.این نتیجه ای هستش که دختر میگیره و میتونه درست باشه ولی خب ممکنه پسر تو اون لحظه داشته به یه چیزی فکر میکرده (مثل یه خاطره خوب) و در اون لحظه لبخند زده و یا ممکنه از دختر به هر دلیلی خوشش اومده باشه و یا مجموعه ای از دلایل دیگه ای که ممکن وجود داشته باشه ولی بین اون همه دلیل دختر داستان ما گزینه تحقیر شدن رو انتخاب کرد
نتیجه = وابسته به مثال قبل ما اون چیزی رو میبینیم که میخوایم ببینیم,در واقع ما یک توصیف از دنیای اطرافمون داریم که میتونه بعضا کیلومتر ها از واقعیت فاصله داشته باشه
..................
مثال سوم =  فرض کنید دارید در یک جهت تو خیابون حرکت میکنید (دارید میرید سر کار,دانشگاه,مدرسه یا هر جای دیگه) مثل شما افراد دیگه ای هم تو خیابون حضور دارن و خم بعضی هاشون در جهت حرکت شما و بعضی ها در خلاف جهت حرکت شما در حال حرکت هستن .تا اینجا رو داشتین؟ :Yahoo (100): یهو تمامی افراد توی خیابون با داد و فریاد تو جهت مخالف شما شروع به دویدن میکنن.........و شما همممممم متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه در همون جهت شروع به دویدن میکنید...سوالم از شما اینه آیا دیلی برای دویدن دارید؟یک دلیل میتونه وجود داشته باشه و اون هم دویدن سایر افردا موجود در خیابون هستش(شما با خودتون میگید وقتی همه دارن تو اون جهت میدون لابد یه خبری هست دیگه) و به این میگن تایید اجتماعی
.............................
مثال چهارم :فرض کنید باز هم تو یک کلاس چهل نفره نشستید و استاد وارد میشه و یه کوییز بسیار ساده ازتون میگیره 
کوییز= کدام یک از خطوت زیر از سایرین بزرگ تر است
برای شما واضحه که اولین خط از سه خط به طرز قابل توجهی از دو خط دیگه بزرگ تره به ناگاه استاد میاد نزدیک شما و میپرسه "فلانی کدوم خط از بقیه بزرگ تره؟" و شما میگید اولی و در این زمان هم بقیه افراد و هم سایرین قاه قاه میزنن زیر خنده و همه به این مورد اشاره میکنن که خط دوم از بقیه بزرگ تره و شما هم خیلی زود قانع میشین(و پیش خودتون میگید "وای من چقد احمقم ینی همه فهمیدن جز من")البته باز هر جور به سه خط نگاه میکنید متوجه نمیشید که کجای خط دوم از خط اول بزرگ تره به نظر شما حتی نصفش هم نمیتونه باشه و در اینجا باز هم مثل مثال قبل(مثال سوم) دلیلی بر اینکه از بقیه پیروی کنید ندارید ولی با اطمینان کامل ازشون پیری میکنید و خط دوم رو به عنوان خط بزرگ تر معرفی میکنید (مثال دیگه ای بود از تایید اجتماعی)
+++++دوستان به مرور سعی میکنم مسائل مربوط به کنکور و نحوه تصمیم گیری برای یک سال کنکوری موفق رو در کنار هم واکاوی کنیم و مثال ها به موضوع اصلی (کنکور) نزدیک بشه
تاپیک به مرور اپدیت میشه و متن فوق هم صرفا چهارتا مثال کلی برای شروع تاپیک بودش و اگر غلط املایی و چیز خاصی دیدین گذارش ندین(شوخی کردم :Yahoo (4): )
همچنین به مرور مسیر اصلی تاپیک شفاف تر میشه(امیدوارم) و سایر دوستان هم میتونن تجربیاتشون رو به اشتراک بزارن
..................
به قول آنتونی رابینز : برای درست انجام دادن کاری به جای آزمون و خطا ببین کسایی که موفق شدن چه رویکردی رو در مقابل اون چالش برگزیدن :Yahoo (4): 
شب بخیر

----------


## sajad564

راستی سعی میکنم حدالمقدور کتاب های خوبی که خودم مطالعه کردم و مرتبط هستش رو معرفی بِنُمایم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## God_of_war

من خوابم برد وسط صحبتات فردا باز میخونم کامل . فقط تا قسمت سلام دوستای گلم خوندم که عالی بود :Yahoo (15):

----------


## sajad564

اکنون که به سختی از خواب بیدار شدم :Yahoo (31): 
بزارید یک مثال مرتبط با کنکور بزنم :Yahoo (105): 
................................................
واقعا چرا نمیشه؟ساعت رو میزاری رو شیش صبح؟
ولی وقتی زنگ میخوره بیدار نمیشی؟به خودت قول میدی از فردا 12-13 ساعت بخونی؟
ولی بعد از چند ساعت خوندن یه چیزی بهت میگه "فلان فیلم و سریال قسمت جدیدش اومده اونو نگاه میکنم بعد میام میترکونم" "یه دست فیفا میزنم بعدش میام میترکونم"
چرا همیشه اینطوری میشه؟چرا همیشه میزنی زیر قولی که به خودت دادی؟
جواب :
ببینید ذهن ما شامل دو بخشه ,ضمیر ناخودآگاه,ضمیر خود آگاه.
ضمیر خودآگاه اون بخشی از ذهنمون هستش که ما کنترلش میکنیم و درواقع با همین بخش
 هستش که تصمیم میگیریم از فردا شیش صبح پاشیم یا بترکونیم :Yahoo (94): 
از ضمیر خودآگاه به عنوان منبع "اراده" و از ضمیر ناخودآگاه به عنوان منبع "قدرت" یاد میشه
حالا یه کوچولو در مورد ضمیر ناخودآگاه صحبت کنیم :
همونطور که گفتم ضمیر ناخودآگاه منبع قدرت دلیلش هم این هستش که بر قسمت های
 خیلی خیلی بیشتری از مغز ما نظارت داره که خب قرار نیست بهشون بپردازیم,علاوه بر
 نظارت ضمیر ناخودآگاه حافظ عادت های ما هستش و هر فکر بزرگواری(ساعت شیش از خواب پا شدن :Yahoo (94): ) 
برای اینکه به عادت تبدیل بشود باید بیاید و خانه ای درون ضمیر ناخودآگاه برای خود دستو پا کند :Yahoo (4): 
حالا چطور باید این کار رو انجام بدهیم؟ :Yahoo (31): 
فرض کنید میخواید وارد یک هتل سِکرت بشین و خب چند تا نگهبانِ دونه درشت جلو در صف
 کشیدن,میرید جلو و میگید میخواید برید داخل هتل ولی متاسفانه چیزی بیشتر از یه تیپا گیرتون نمیاد :Yahoo (101): .
(دقیقا به همون صورت که تصمیم میگیرید صبح زود از خواب پاشید ولی متاسفانه ساعت یازده صبح به خودت میای و چیزی جز نا امیدی گیرت نمیاد :Yahoo (31): )
بله مغز ما هم یک نگهبان داره که از ورود افکار به ضمیر ناخودآگاه جلوگیری میکنه دلیلش هم اینه که اگه قرار بود هر فکری وارد ضمیر ناخودآگاه بشه که سنگ رو سنگ بند نمیشد
حالا چطور باید وارد اون هتل شد؟(چطور باید اون فکر نازنین رو درون ضمیر ناخودآگاه نشوند؟)
سه روش وجود داره!
اول اینکه بری مث بچه های خوب  :Yahoo (94): با نگهبان صحبت کنی و خب تیپا بخوری ولی باز جسارت به خرج بدی و باز تیپا؟ :Yahoo (105): 
و باز هم تیپا؟بازمممممم؟بابا چرا انقد میزنی خب؟ :Yahoo (31): از یه جایی به بعد این نگهبان نازنین دلش براتون میسوزه و اجازه میده وارد اون هتل گرانبها بشین
بله "جسارت"!!!!!!!اگر روز اولو روز دومو روز سومو....روز بیستو یکم(توجه کنید بیستو یکم) شیش از خواب بلند بشید از اونجا به 
بعد وقتی ساعت شیش گوشیتون زنگ میخوره اون نجوای درونتون که تا قبل این میگفت"پنج دقیقه دیگه بخوابم"خیلی ضعیف تر میشه.
البته این روش به هیچ عنوان پیشنهاد نمیشه :Yahoo (105): 
روش دوم؟
خیلی طولانی شد در مورد روش دوم و روش سوم بعدتر توضیحاتی رو ارائه خواهم داد فعلا دوستان(توجه کنید هُل هُلکی نوشتم خلاصه غلط املایی و نامرتب بودن متنو به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید :Yahoo (94): )

----------


## ifmvi

*سبکِ نوشتنتون وادارم کرد تا انتها مطلب رو بخونم با وجودِ اینکه طولانی هم بودن 
: )*

----------


## sajad564

> *سبکِ نوشتنتون وادارم کرد تا انتها مطلب رو بخونم با وجودِ اینکه طولانی هم بودن 
> : )*


ممنون
انشاالله که مفید واقع بشه
البته چیز های زیادی برای گفتن هستش ولی تنبلی و این دس اون دس کردنو اینا :Yahoo (94):

----------


## zayneix

خیلی خوب و روون توضیح میدین 
ممنون
منتظر روش دومم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mysterious

*روش ۲۱ روز رو من جواب نداده تا الان،یه روز که بخوابم تمومه!
منتظر روش بعدیم❤*

----------


## S-A

_اگر کتاب خوبی در مورد خطاهای شناختی سراغ دارین معرفی کنید 
این تاپیکم ادامه بدین خیلی خوبه از اطلاعاتتون بهره مند شیم_

----------


## Alirezad_031

به جای مهمش که رسید ما رو گذاشتی تو خماری 😂😂😂😂😂

----------


## Alirezad_031

> اکنون که به سختی از خواب بیدار شدم
> بزارید یک مثال مرتبط با کنکور بزنم
> ................................................
> واقعا چرا نمیشه؟ساعت رو میزاری رو شیش صبح؟
> ولی وقتی زنگ میخوره بیدار نمیشی؟به خودت قول میدی از فردا 12-13 ساعت بخونی؟
> ولی بعد از چند ساعت خوندن یه چیزی بهت میگه "فلان فیلم و سریال قسمت جدیدش اومده اونو نگاه میکنم بعد میام میترکونم" "یه دست فیفا میزنم بعدش میام میترکونم"
> چرا همیشه اینطوری میشه؟چرا همیشه میزنی زیر قولی که به خودت دادی؟
> جواب :
> ببینید ذهن ما شامل دو بخشه ,ضمیر ناخودآگاه,ضمیر خود آگاه.
> ...


بقیشو هم زودتر بنویسید ):

----------


## sajad564

به نام خدا :Yahoo (105): 
قبل از این که در مورد "روش دوم" صحبت کنم میخوام در مورد مسئله فکر کردن در
 ضمیر خودآگاه و ضمیر ناخودآگاه و تاثیر اون بر تصمیماتمون صحبت بِنُمایم.
همونطور که کمی قبل تر گفتم از ضمیر ناخودآگاه به عنوان منبع قدرت و از ضمیر خودآگاه به عنوان منبع اراده یاد میشه
ضمیر ناخودآگاه محدودیتی در فکر کردن نداره و میتونه هم زمان به چند چیز مختلف فکر کنه(شاید این چند فکر به چند میلیون فکر برسه :Yahoo (94): )
ولی ضمیر خودآگاه در هر لحظه به یک چیز میتونه فکر بکنه و برای فکر کردن به چیز دیگه ای باید افکار فعلی رو رها کنه
مثال : فرض کنید دارید رانندگی یاد میگیرید ,معمولا تو چنین زمانی نمیتونید هم رانندگی کنید و هم راحت با بغل دستیتون یا با گوشی صحبت کنید ولی به محض یادگرفتن رانندگی(بعد از طی شدن فرایند یادگیری)
زمانی که در حال رانندگی هستید هم میتونید با بغل دستیتون حرف بزنید و شاید حتی طی رانندگی به اعماق افکارتون فرو برید و به اتفاقات مربوط به گذشته(ناراحتی ,غم,شادی)فکر بکنید
درواقع در این حالت شما به صورت غیر ارادی و بدون اینکه تلاشی از سمتتون صورت بگیره به موقع پاتون رو پدال گاز قرار میدید به موقع فرمون رو میچرخونید و غیره...
یه مثال ساده تر : فرض کنید یک عدد مداد رو پرت میکنید رو زمین و به این فکر میکنید که میتونید مداد رو از روی زمین بردارید و دوباره رهاش کنید,حالا مرتبا با خودتون تکرار کنید
"من میتونم مداد رو بردارم و رهاش کنم" و کاملا متمرکز بشید رو اینکه شما توانش رو دارید که مداد رو رها کنید و در همین زمان خم شید و مداد رو برداردید. و تو یک لحظه مشخص مداد رو رها کنید
تو لحظه رها شدن مداد فکر شما از "میتونم مداد رو رها کنم" به "مداد رو رها کن"سوییچ میشه(چه بخواین چه نخواین :Yahoo (94): )
(دلیلش هم سادس = ضمیر خودآگاه در لحظه میتونه به یک چیز فکر بکنه)
.........................
خب همه این ها رو گفتم که به این بخش برسم :Yahoo (31): 
فرض کنید که امروز قرار بوده ساعت 6 صبح از خواب بیدار شین ولی متاسفانه ساعت 11 بعد از اینکه هرگونه تلاش در بسته نگه داشتن چشماتون بیش از این مقدار ممکن نبود :Yahoo (94): (دیگه نمیتونستی بیشتر بخوابی :Yahoo (105): )
از خواب بیدار میشی و؟؟؟
الان داری به خودت چی میگی؟
یادت باشه فقط میتونه به یه چیز فکر کنی.
داری میگی زدی زیر حرفت؟ :Yahoo (19): 
بی اراده ای؟ :Yahoo (105): 
تبریک میگم با فکری که انتخاب میکنی در واقع حالت روحی و وضعیت فعلیت رو تعیین میکنی
میگی چرا؟
بازم یه مثال (دوباره باز خواهیم گشت به همین قسمت ولی فعلا میریم رو مثال)
فرض کنید از امتحان(مدرسه یا دانشگاه) میاید بیرون و امتحان رو خیلی خراب کردید و خیلی اعصابتون داغونه(تجربه کردم :Yahoo (94): )
میاید خونه و مادر گرامی غذایی که ازش متنفر هستید رو درست میکنه...با اون سطح از اعصبانیت در رو میکوبید و با اعصاب خوردی وارد اتاقتون میشید
حالا فرض کنید یک روز دیگه این اتفاق تکرار میشه با این فرض که امتحان رو عالی دادید
وقتی وارد منزل میشید و از نهار امروز با خبر میشید(از اونجایی که امتحانو عالی دادید و حالتون خیییلی خوبه) میگید "مامان فدای سرت غذا به این خوش مزه ای :Yahoo (94): "
خب!
دو امتحان =>دو نتیجه از امتحان=> دو رفتار متفاوت بعد از امتحان ؟(اشاره به نهار گرامی :Yahoo (31): )
به نظرتون نتیجه امتحانتون بود که باعث شد رفتار خوبی رو بعدش از خودتون نشون بدید؟
متاسفانه "نعععععععععع"
برگردیم سر یازده صبح و قولی که لهش کردین(6 صبح بیدار شدن)
بله شما دیر بیدار شدین
ولی تصمیم بعدی شما وابسته به این نتیجه نیست در واقع وابسته به اون فکری هستش که به ضمیر خود آگاهتون اجازه میدید بهش فکر کنه
معمولا وقتی نتیجه خوب میگیرید(شیش بیدار میشید) همش به چیز های خوب فکر میکنید(هی تکرار میکنید من قراره امروز بترکونم و به آینده های خوب فکر میکنید)
و وقتی خراب میکنید(6 بیدار نمیشید) همش به خودتون "تو ضعیفی تو ضعیفی تو ضعیفی" و از اونجایی که تو هر لحظه فقط به یک چیز میتونید فکر کنید...
مثال آخر = تو کتاب کیمیاگر( به شدت پیشنهاد میشه) یه شخصی میخواد کیمیاگر بشر ولی متاسفانه 20 سال از عمرش رو تو مسیر اشتباه پا گذاشته و بعدش متوجه میشه که 20 سال داشته درجا میرده :Yahoo (105): 
ولی وقتی متوجه میشه با انگیزه تمام میره که کار درست رو انجام بده چون اعتقاد داره 30 سال از عمرش مونده و 30 سال فرصت برای انجام اون کار وجود داره
این یه حقیقته!
و اینکه 20 سال رو از دست داده هم همینطور
فکر کردن به 30 سال باقی مونده => جنبه مثبت=>انگیزه+تلاش
20 سال از دست رفته => جنبه منفی =>اندوه و باده نوشی
کلام آخر = در بدترین شرایط هم میتوانید به چیزی فکر کنید که به شما نیرو دهد و این تصمیم با شماست(آنتونی رابینز)
همیشه یه حنبه مثبت وجود داره!
بهش فکر کن!
بخوای نخوای اون فکری که تو سرته تعیین میکنه که به کدامین سو میری :Yahoo (105):

----------


## sajad564

> _اگر کتاب خوبی در مورد خطاهای شناختی سراغ دارین معرفی کنید 
> این تاپیکم ادامه بدین خیلی خوبه از اطلاعاتتون بهره مند شیم_


والا کتاب که زیاده ولی تا اینجای بحث بنظرم سه کتاب اثر مرکب( دارن هاردی) و از حال بد به حال خوب(اسم نویسندش یادم نیست) قدرت عادت(چارلز داهیگ) در رابطه با کنکور خیلی میتونه مفید باشه
هر کدوم ویژگی های خاص خودشون رو دارن (البته به نظر خودم اثر مرکب شباهت زیادی به قدرت عادت داره)

----------


## sajad564

تاثیر عادت ها در زندگی روزمره
............
بزارید مثل دفه های قبل با یه مثال شروع کنم
خب,بریم رو مثالمون...
تو سال هزارو نهصد...(متاسفانه تاریخ فوق الذکر به صورت دقیق خاطرم نیست :Yahoo (94): ) یه آقایی تصمیم میگیره که خمیر دندونش رو به صورت گسترده به فروش برسونه و خب نتیجتا تشریف میبره پیش یه آقایی که دستش تو بازاره(زمان خودش تو حوضه بازاریابی یلی بوده برای خودش که باز هم اسمش یادم نیست :Yahoo (21): ) ولی متاسفانه بازار یاب معروفِ داستان ما (که اسمش یادم نیست)دست رد میزنه به سینه سازنده اون خمیر دندون :Yahoo (65): 
ولی با اصرار فراوان بالاخره قبول میکنه و بعد از کلی مطالعه کتاب های مربوط به دندون و خمیر دندون و اینا یه طرح بازاریابی برای این خمیردندون تدارک میبینه...
حالا طرح بازاریابیش چی بوده؟
"ای مردم رو دندوناتون یه جرم نازک قرار گرفته که باعث خرابی دندون هاتون میشه و علاوه بر این ظاهر دندونتون رو بد جلوه میده با این خمیر دندون این جرم رفع میشه و دندوناتون حسابی سفید میشه"
متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه این طرح حسابی میترکونه و خمیر دندون داستان ما حسااااااااابی صاحابشو پولدار میکنه(خدا شانس بده :Yahoo (31): )
اول همه فکر میکردن که دلیل اصلی فروش عالی این خمیردندون بخاطر طرح تبلیغاتی مربوطه بوده....
ولی بعد ها که عامل موفقیت این خمیر دندون مورد وارسی قرار گرفت کاشف به عمل که ای دلِ غافلللل خیلی ها قبلا از طرح تبلیغاتی مشابهی استفاده کردن ولی متاسفانه با شکست مواجه شدن :Yahoo (21): 
......................................
حالا قبل اینکه ادامه داستان رو بریم یه صحبت در مورد عادت داشته باشیم و ببینیم اصلا عادت چیه
ببینید دوستان همونطور که ما اگر غذا بخوریم و به بدنمان کالری برسونیم  زنده میمونیم
عادت هامون هم برای ادامه حیات نیاز به تغذیه دارن
عادت از چند بخش تشکیل شده...
احساس نیاز+انجام یک کار مناسب+دریافت جایزه
به طور مثال شما هر روز غذا میخورین زیرا
گشنتون میشه(احساس نیاز)+میل نمودن ناهار گرامی :Yahoo (21): (انجام کار مناسب)+سیر شدن در هد ترکیدن(جایزه)
اگه احساس نیازی نباشه تصمیمی شکل نمیگیره(شیش صبح بیدار نمیشی) و اگه جایزه ای نباشه اون کار تبدیل به عادت نمیشه
هر عادت به وسیله جایزه تغذیه میشه و هرچقد که از این تغذیه بگذره مث نهالی که آب یاری بشه به مرور تبدیل به درخت میشه و محکم تو دل خاک ریشه میکنه :Yahoo (105): 
...........
خب برگردیم سر مثال اول(کلی چیز میخواستم در مورد عادت بگم ولی خب طولانی میشه :Yahoo (31): )
دلیل موفقیت اون خمیردندون چی بود؟؟؟
اون خمیردندون اولین خمیردندونی بود که توش از موادی شبیه نعنا و اکالیپتوس استفاده شده بود!!!
این خمیردندون هم مث خمیر دندون های قبل از خودش دندون ها رو حسابی تمیز میکرد...
ولی قبلی حا نعنا نداشتن!!!! :Yahoo (1): 
حالا این نعنا چی کار میکرد؟؟؟
این نعنا همون بخش جادویی حلقه عادت بود!!!!!!!!!
هر بار که شخصی از این خمیر دندون استفاده میکرد دهنش(دهان :Yahoo (21): ) خنک میشد و حس خوشایند سبک شدن دهااان و خنک شدن بهش القا میشد و این باعث میشد که هم حس خوبی داشته باشه و هم حس کنه دندوناش تمیز شدن
خلاصه : صبح از خواب بیدار میشود و حس میکند دهانش تمیز نیست(احساس نیاز)+مسواک با طعم نعنا میزند(انجام کار درست)+دهانش خنک میشود و احساس سبکی بعد از حمام البته این بار منحصرا در دهان خود احساس میکند(جایزه)
بعدا شاید یه پست گذاشتم و در مورد عادت بیشتر براتون توضیح دادم ولی فعلا...
ضمیر ناخودآگاه یادتونه؟؟؟یادتونه گفتم اگه فکری وارد این قسمت بشه بخوای نخوای عملی میشه؟(نه یادتون نیست چون نگفتم :Yahoo (21): )
جایزه که بخش سوم حلقه عادت هستش تا یک جایی نیازه
حالا تا کجا؟
تا زمانی که اون فکر(اون فکر در واقع در حال حاضر قسمت دوم حلقه عادت یعنی انجام کار درست هستش.انجام کار درست مث درس خوندن ,کار کردن,همون مسواک زدن,و غیره...)
وارد ضمیر ناخودآگاه نشده به جایزه نیاز داره ولی بعد از اینکه ورود پیدا کرد چه جایزه ای در کار باشه چه نع,انجام میشه !!!!!!!!
مثال کوچولو موچولو = نهالی که کاشتی نیاز به آب داره(جایزه) تا رشد کنه ولی وقتی درخت شد(وارد ضمیر ناخودآگاه شد) چنان ریشه میدواند که با بولدوزور هم نمیتونی از دل خاک جداش کنی!!!
.
.
.
دوستان اگر جایی براتون گنگ بود بپرسید متن فوق رو همین الان تایپ کردم یه چشمم همش به ساعته که برم بخوابم بِنابراین غلط املایی و سایر موارد رو به بزرگی خودتون نبخشید و ذکر کنید :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sajad564

> بقیشو هم زودتر بنویسید ):


والا دنبال یه فرصت مناسبم سعی میکنم فردا صبح و یا پسفردا صبح یا شایدم شنبه صبح(همون شنبه معروف :Yahoo (94): ) بنویسم
حرفمو پس میگیرم مث اینکه فردا شنبس :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sajad564

> تاثیر عادت ها در زندگی روزمره
> ............
> بزارید مثل دفه های قبل با یه مثال شروع کنم
> خب,بریم رو مثالمون...
> تو سال هزارو نهصد...(متاسفانه تاریخ فوق الذکر به صورت دقیق خاطرم نیست) یه آقایی تصمیم میگیره که خمیر دندونش رو به صورت گسترده به فروش برسونه و خب نتیجتا تشریف میبره پیش یه آقایی که دستش تو بازاره(زمان خودش تو حوضه بازاریابی یلی بوده برای خودش که باز هم اسمش یادم نیست) ولی متاسفانه بازار یاب معروفِ داستان ما (که اسمش یادم نیست)دست رد میزنه به سینه سازنده اون خمیر دندون
> ولی با اصرار فراوان بالاخره قبول میکنه و بعد از کلی مطالعه کتاب های مربوط به دندون و خمیر دندون و اینا یه طرح بازاریابی برای این خمیردندون تدارک میبینه...
> حالا طرح بازاریابیش چی بوده؟
> "ای مردم رو دندوناتون یه جرم نازک قرار گرفته که باعث خرابی دندون هاتون میشه و علاوه بر این ظاهر دندونتون رو بد جلوه میده با این خمیر دندون این جرم رفع میشه و دندوناتون حسابی سفید میشه"
> متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه این طرح حسابی میترکونه و خمیر دندون داستان ما حسااااااااابی صاحابشو پولدار میکنه(خدا شانس بده)
> ...


برگرفته از کتاب قدرت عادت اثر چارلز داهیگ :Yahoo (105):

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


سلام دوستان گلم
امیدوارم حالتون عالی باشه
خیلی وقت بودش که تصمیم داشتم همچین تاپیکی رو استارت بزنم ولی خب از یه طرف فعال نبودن خودم و از طرف دیگه ....(طرف دیگه ای وجود نداره)باعث شدش تا به کنون در این مورد تعلل ایجاد بشه
خب بریم سر اصل مطلب ...
هدف از تاپیک = به صورت مختصرف و مفید هدف از این تاپیک اینه که به هم کمک کنیم
چه جور کمی؟
+به هم کمک کنیم که شفاف تر تصمیم بگیریم
+به هم کمک کنیم که اشتباهاتمون رو بهتر تشخیص بدیم
..................................................  .....................یا به عبارت بهتر به هم کمک کنیم تا خودمون و مجموعه عواملی که میتونه در پیشبرد اهداف شخصیمون با توجه به شرایط کنونیمون که میتونه منحصر به خودمون بشه و یا یک جمع وسیعی رو در بربگیره رو بهتر وارسی کنیم.................
خلاصش کنم = بهتر فکر کنیم+بهتر نتیجه بگیریم
................
مثال اول = فرض کنید که تو یک کلاس به همراه تعداد بالایی از اشخاص مختلف نشستید و همه دارن دو به دو با هم حرف میزنن و به طبع شما هم با بغل دستی یا روبه رویی صحبت میکنید .کلاس خیلی شلوغه و یه ملت توش نشستن()
یکی تو اون شلوغی اون سمت کلاس(که از شما فاصله قابل توجهی داره) اسم شمارو به زبون میاره و شما برمیگردید سمت صاحب صدا
شما شنیدید؟؟؟
تو همون زمان  اگر فرض کنیم 40 نفر تو کلاس حضور داشته باشن به جز شما و اون شخصی که اسم شما رو به زبون آورد 38 کلمه دیگه ذکر شد(برای هر نفر یک کلمه) ولی شما هیچکدوم از اون 38 کلمه رو نشنیدید؟؟فقط همین یک کلمه؟؟
نتیجه = شما اون چیزی رو میبینید و میشنوید که میخواید ببینید و بشنوید(در واقع مغز شما اطلاعات رو دریافت میکنه و بر حسب ارزششون برای شخص شما و به خصوص باور های شما اون اطلاعات رو براتون در معرض دید قرار میده
.............................
مثال دوم = یک دختر خانم که از اضافه وزن به شدت بالا رنج میبره تصمیم میگیره که وزنش رو کم کنه ولی متاسفانه موفق به انجام این کار نمیشه یه روز که تو خیابون داره قدم میزنه یه پسر بهش نگاه میکنه و لبخند میزنه
دختر خلی ناراحت میشه و ته دلش میگه "مگه من چمههههه چرا اینطوری نگام کرد چرا اضافه وزن انقد باعث تحقیر شدنم میشه.این نتیجه ای هستش که دختر میگیره و میتونه درست باشه ولی خب ممکنه پسر تو اون لحظه داشته به یه چیزی فکر میکرده (مثل یه خاطره خوب) و در اون لحظه لبخند زده و یا ممکنه از دختر به هر دلیلی خوشش اومده باشه و یا مجموعه ای از دلایل دیگه ای که ممکن وجود داشته باشه ولی بین اون همه دلیل دختر داستان ما گزینه تحقیر شدن رو انتخاب کرد
نتیجه = وابسته به مثال قبل ما اون چیزی رو میبینیم که میخوایم ببینیم,در واقع ما یک توصیف از دنیای اطرافمون داریم که میتونه بعضا کیلومتر ها از واقعیت فاصله داشته باشه
..................
مثال سوم =  فرض کنید دارید در یک جهت تو خیابون حرکت میکنید (دارید میرید سر کار,دانشگاه,مدرسه یا هر جای دیگه) مثل شما افراد دیگه ای هم تو خیابون حضور دارن و خم بعضی هاشون در جهت حرکت شما و بعضی ها در خلاف جهت حرکت شما در حال حرکت هستن .تا اینجا رو داشتین؟یهو تمامی افراد توی خیابون با داد و فریاد تو جهت مخالف شما شروع به دویدن میکنن.........و شما همممممم متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه در همون جهت شروع به دویدن میکنید...سوالم از شما اینه آیا دیلی برای دویدن دارید؟یک دلیل میتونه وجود داشته باشه و اون هم دویدن سایر افردا موجود در خیابون هستش(شما با خودتون میگید وقتی همه دارن تو اون جهت میدون لابد یه خبری هست دیگه) و به این میگن تایید اجتماعی
.............................
مثال چهارم :فرض کنید باز هم تو یک کلاس چهل نفره نشستید و استاد وارد میشه و یه کوییز بسیار ساده ازتون میگیره 
کوییز= کدام یک از خطوت زیر از سایرین بزرگ تر است
برای شما واضحه که اولین خط از سه خط به طرز قابل توجهی از دو خط دیگه بزرگ تره به ناگاه استاد میاد نزدیک شما و میپرسه "فلانی کدوم خط از بقیه بزرگ تره؟" و شما میگید اولی و در این زمان هم بقیه افراد و هم سایرین قاه قاه میزنن زیر خنده و همه به این مورد اشاره میکنن که خط دوم از بقیه بزرگ تره و شما هم خیلی زود قانع میشین(و پیش خودتون میگید "وای من چقد احمقم ینی همه فهمیدن جز من")البته باز هر جور به سه خط نگاه میکنید متوجه نمیشید که کجای خط دوم از خط اول بزرگ تره به نظر شما حتی نصفش هم نمیتونه باشه و در اینجا باز هم مثل مثال قبل(مثال سوم) دلیلی بر اینکه از بقیه پیروی کنید ندارید ولی با اطمینان کامل ازشون پیری میکنید و خط دوم رو به عنوان خط بزرگ تر معرفی میکنید (مثال دیگه ای بود از تایید اجتماعی)
+++++دوستان به مرور سعی میکنم مسائل مربوط به کنکور و نحوه تصمیم گیری برای یک سال کنکوری موفق رو در کنار هم واکاوی کنیم و مثال ها به موضوع اصلی (کنکور) نزدیک بشه
تاپیک به مرور اپدیت میشه و متن فوق هم صرفا چهارتا مثال کلی برای شروع تاپیک بودش و اگر غلط املایی و چیز خاصی دیدین گذارش ندین(شوخی کردم)
همچنین به مرور مسیر اصلی تاپیک شفاف تر میشه(امیدوارم) و سایر دوستان هم میتونن تجربیاتشون رو به اشتراک بزارن
..................
به قول آنتونی رابینز : برای درست انجام دادن کاری به جای آزمون و خطا ببین کسایی که موفق شدن چه رویکردی رو در مقابل اون چالش برگزیدن
شب بخیر


من توان خوندن اینهمه رو نداشتم چطور نوشتی دمت گرم 
متنت باحال بود با مثال طنز مفاهیم رو اثبات میکرد وخواننده رو مجاب به ادامه*

----------


## sajad564

> *
> من توان خوندن اینهمه رو نداشتم چطور نوشتی دمت گرم 
> متنت باحال بود با مثال طنز مفاهیم رو اثبات میکرد وخواننده رو مجاب به ادامه*


شما لطف دارید :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Dr.gh

> شما لطف دارید


تو خیلییییی خوبی مرسییییی گل گل گل

----------


## tear_goddess

خیلی عالییی
ممنونم

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> شما لطف دارید


بدو قسمت بعدی رو بنویس ما پول کتاب نداریم همه criss cross applesauce نشستیم اینجا منتظریم

----------


## sajad564

ممنونم دوستان لطف دارین :Yahoo (8): 
تا فردا بعد از ظهر سعی میکنم قسمت بعدیش رو بنویسم وخب یه کانکشن ایجاد میکنم با قسمت های قبلی (و به مرور کلی چیز جدید)
ولی خداییش تشکر رو بِفِشارید :Yahoo (94): 
نسبت تعداد پستام به تشکرم خیلی پایینه :Yahoo (31):

----------


## mahsa1764

عالیه من پیگیر تاپیکتونم لطفا زودتر ادامه بدین و اگه امکانش هست همه رو تو یه پست بنویسین که یه وقت پستتون بین صفحات گم نشه و ما نبینیم(واسه وقتی گفتم که تعداد صفحات تاپیکتون رفت بالا)

----------


## sajad564

قبل از اینکه به خواب عمیق فرو بروم(بخوابم :Yahoo (21): )
میخوام کمی در مورد ضمیر ناخودآگاه صحبت کنم...
یادتون گفتم ضمیر ناخودآگاه یه نگهبان داره؟؟؟
و خب تو روش اول با خواهش و التماس به اون نگهبانِ با شعور :Yahoo (31):  بالاخره اون فکر رو وارد ضمیر ناخودآگاه میکنیم (که البته بعدا بیشتر در مورد روش اول و اینکه چه عواملی تاثیر گذار هستن که یک شخص موفق به پیاده سازی روش اول میشه خواهیم پرداخت(خلاصه=روش اول رو یادتونه؟ :Yahoo (21): بعدا نکات بیشتری رو در مورد روش اول(خواهش و التماس به نگهبان)بازگو خواهم کرد :Yahoo (105): ))
برگردیم سر روش دوم خودمون...
این نگهبان بیچاره مثل هر نگهبان دیگه نیاز به استراحت داره
در نتیجه ضمیر ناخودآگاه در بعضی مواقع بدون محافظ میمونه و میتونید از این زمان برای ورود افکار مناسب استفاده کنید
حالا چه زمان هایی این بنده خدا(این سنگدلِ جنایت کار  :Yahoo (19): ) میخوابه؟؟؟
قبلا اینکه به تایم خواب ایشون اشاره کنم یادآوری میکنم که ضمیر ناخودآگاه منبع قدرتِ و هیچ اراده ای از خودش نداره(مثل طلا و پول که اراده ای ندارن ولی خب قدرت رو فراهم میکنن) بنابراین اگر فکر شما وارد ضمیر ناخودآگاه بشه کارا خیلی آسون تر پیش میرود :Yahoo (105): 
.....
دوباره بریم سر وقت آقای نگهبان :Yahoo (21): 
ببینید در حالت عادی موج های مغزی ما در سطح بتا قرار دارن(+16hz) وقتی امواج وارد سطح الفا (4 – 7 Hz)میشه این نگهبان نازنین شروع به چرت زدن میکنه(بهترین زمان برای ورود افکار مناسب) و خب وقتی که میخوابیم امواج 
مغزیمون از این هم پایین تر میره و به سطح  تتا و دلتا میرسه
تو حالت بتا > نگهبان سر جاشه
تو حالت الفا > نگهبان تقریبا خوابیده و خب رام و بی آزار هستش :Yahoo (114): 
تو سطوح پایین تر> هم شما و هم اون بنده خدا خواب هستین :Yahoo (105): 
پس تنها فرصت فرصت و شانس شما زمانیه که امواج مغزی به حالت آلفا میرسه (اون نگهبان بنده خدا خوابیده و شما بیداری)
یادتونه گفتم شما در حالت عادی در سطح بتا هستین؟؟؟
وقتی هم که میخوابید وارد سطح تتا و دلتا میشین؟؟؟
و همونطور که میدونید برای اینکه از عدد چهار به عدد دو برسیم باید از عدد سه عبور کنیم,درسته؟؟
قبل از خواب!
در حالت عادی  بتا(همون عدد چهار)> x > خواب که میشه تتا و دلتا(عدد دو)
در نتیجه :
x =3 = alpha
اینطوری بهتون بگم در حالت عادی تو سطح بتا و خب بعد از خواب دلتا و تتا و در نتیجه آروم آروم که از بتا میایم پایین و میخوایم بریم تو سطح تتا و دلتا(میخوایم بخوابیم) میرسیم به سطح آلفا!!!!!!!!!!!!
همینطور وقتی میخوایم بیدار شیم وقتی امواج مغزی دارن میان بالا و آروم آروم میخوایم از دلتا و تتا به بتا برسیم بازم با حضرت آلفا دیدار میکنیم :Yahoo (106): (آلفا=نگهبان لالا :Yahoo (94): )
حالا تو حالت آلفا چه حسی بهمون دست میده؟؟تو حالت آلفا ما همه چیز رو میشنویم (صدا های دورو ورمون رو) ولی یه جور شلی و کرختی خواصی رو تجربه میکنیم(کم کم داریم میخوابیم)
نیم ساعت قبل از خواب!
نیم ساعت بعد از بیداری!
مراقبت از افکار در این دو تایم
قبل از خواب چشم هاتون رو ببنید و روی یه آینده درخشان متمرکز بشین(رتبه شدی؟صبح ها زود از خواب بیدار شدی؟مطالعه زیادی داشتی؟)
ببینید جوووووری تصویرش کنید انگار واقعیه و بهش اطمینان دارید
نگهبان که خوابه
اون لحظه هست که ضمیر ناخودآگاه میگه
as you wish my lord
هرطور شما بخواین سرورم!
......................
اینم از این.
بعدا باز هم در مورد حالت آلفا صحبت میکنیم
ولی فعلا میتونید به کتاب غول درون(اسم نویسندش یادم نیست) مراجعه کنید که تو فیدبو و کتابراه هم باید موجود باشه
شب بخیر :Yahoo (105):

----------


## sajad564

> عالیه من پیگیر تاپیکتونم لطفا زودتر ادامه بدین و اگه امکانش هست همه رو تو یه پست بنویسین که یه وقت پستتون بین صفحات گم نشه و ما نبینیم(واسه وقتی گفتم که تعداد صفحات تاپیکتون رفت بالا)


ممنون از لطفتون
چشم بعدا همه رو ضمیمه میکنم تو پست اول

----------


## sajad564

up

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


up


خیلی خوب مینویسی*-* ادامه بده*

----------


## sajad564

> *
> 
> خیلی خوب مینویسی*-* ادامه بده*


والا اینجا انقد خلوته فک کردم انجمن کلا خلوت شده رفتم تاپیک بغلی دیدم ملت انقد پست گذاشتن تو ده دیقه تایپیک کلا بسته شد :Yahoo (94): 
از اولشم تاپیک های من همیشه خلوت بود :Yahoo (31):

----------


## mahsa1764

> والا اینجا انقد خلوته فک کردم انجمن کلا خلوت شده رفتم تاپیک بغلی دیدم ملت انقد پست گذاشتن تو ده دیقه تایپیک کلا بسته شد
> از اولشم تاپیک های من همیشه خلوت بود


خیلی تاپیکتون عالیه....من همیشه میام میخونم ...شاید چون تاپیکتون خیلی پرباره ادم دلش نمیاد حرف دیگه ای بزنه...من خودم به شخصه ترجیح میدم چیزی نگم که شما وقتتون واسه جواب دادن به ماها نره و هر وقت خواستین وقت بذارین مطلب جدید بنویسین :Y (454):  :Y (454):

----------


## sajad564

|                                                                                                       |سلامُ علیکم و رحمت الله :Yahoo (1): 
امروز میخوام در مورد یکی از مهمترین پارامتر های موفقیت صحبت کنم
قبل از اینکه اون پارامتر رو عنوان کنم بزارید براتون یک ثمال(ببخشید اشتباه تایپ شد :Yahoo (94): (مثال)) بزنم
فرض کنید یک تخته چوب با طول دو متر و عرض یک متر رو براتون روی زمین قرار میدن و میگن اگر طول این تخته رو با پاهای خودتون بپیمایید بهتون مبلغ 50 هزار تومن (معادل کمک هزینه معیشتی یک ماه :Yahoo (105): )
تعلق میگیره
خب!
شما در عرض چند ثانیه این کار رو انجام میدید و 50 هزار تومن کاسب میشید
حالا فرض کنید همون تکه چوب رو  بین دو برج قرار میدن و بهتون میگن اگر تو اون ارتفاع طول اون تکه چوب رو بپیمایید بهتون 50 هزار تومان تعلق میگیرد
بزارین ترسیمش کنم !
                                                                              ---
                                                                              |                                                                                                       |
                                                                              |                                                                                                       |
                                                                              |                                                                                                       |
                                                                              |                                                                                                       |
                                                                              |                                                                                                       |
                                                                              |                                                                                                       |
                                                                              |                                                                                                       |
                                                                              |                                                                                                       |
                                                                              |                                                                                                       |
                                                                              |                                                                                                       |
                                                                              |                                                                                                       |
شما رو نمیدونم ولی به نظر من 50 هزار تومن ارزشش رو نداره ...

بزارید یک مثال بزنم
فرض کنید (زبونم لال بشه با این مثالم) بین ایران و آمریکا یک جنگ خیلی فجیع درگرفته است
شما هم که خیلی شجاع! (مث خودم :Yahoo (94): ) بلند میشید و مث بچه های خوب میرید به نقاط امن
بهتون میگن اگه تو مناطق جنگی حضور داشته باشی(به عنوان سرباز,دفاع از وطن یا هرچیز دیگه ای) ازتون به عنوان قهرمان ملی یاد میشه!!!یا یه مبلغ قابل توجهی رو بهتون به عنوان پاداش داده میشه (به طور مثال اگه رتبه برتر بشی همه خانواده بهت افتخار میکنن و هرکی هرچی در موردت تا قبل این فکر میکرد دود میشه میره هوا) 
بهش فکر کن!
فکر قشنگیه نه؟؟؟
خب!
احتمال داره قبول کنی که بری تو مناطق جنگی
احتمال هم داره که بگی بیخیالِ پول و افتخار...
فرض رو بر این میگیریم که بری....
میری تو مناطق جنگی 
روز اول دوتا از دوستای صمیمیت کشته میشن
روز دوم تا مرز کشته شدن پیش میری
روز سوم دم خود را روی کول میزاری و برمیگردی خونه
چرا؟
چون میگی وقتی من کشته بشوم پول و افتخار چه فایده ای داره؟؟
.................
حالا همین مثال رو با یه شرایط دیگه ای در نظر میگیریم
جنگ شده
بهت خبر میدن که عزیز ترین کسی که داری تو مناطق جنگیه و خبری هم ازش نیست
قطعا میری!!!!!!!!!
اگه تو اون جنگ لعنتی هزار نفر هم جلوت پر پر بشن پا پس نمیکشی؟؟
چرا؟؟
به قول آنتونی رابینز  :Yahoo (19): اگر برای انجام کاری "چرایی تان" به اندازه کافی قدرت مند باشد تقریبا هر کاری حاضرید انجام دهید))
..............
بله امروز تصمیم میگری که بخونی و ربته بشی(بری مناطق جنگی و افسانه بشی)
چون فکرش قشنگه...
ولی وقتی وارد عرصه میشی چیزی که تو رو تو عرصه نگهت میداره و حفظت میکنه و پا پس کشیدن رو به صورت کامل قدغن میکنه
اینه که چرا میخوای انجامش بدی!!!!!!!
به همین خاطرِ که یکی تو ماه هفتم میگه "فقط میخوام کنکور بیاد و تموم شه"
و یکی "سخت در حال تلاش کردنه"
چرا؟
یه مینی مثال دیگه :
فرض کنید تو همون شرایط جنگی یه بمب شیمیایی میزنن شما هم ماسکو اینا ندارین
حالا اگه تو این شرایط بهتون بگن که فلان جا اکسیژنش آلوده نشده(پناهگاه یا هر چیز دیگه ای) شما با تمام توان به سمت اون پناهگاه(یا هر چیز دیگه ای)
میدوین...
پاهتون خسته میشه؟
قول میدم به هیچ عنوان به خستگی پاهاتون اهمیت نمیدین
چرا؟
چون چون به صورت فطری از اعماق وجودتون میخواین که زنده بمونین
و همونطور که از آنتونی رابینز نقل کردم حاضرین هر کاری انجام بدین....(انقد قبول شدن پزشکی براتون مهمه که به خستگی(خستگی پاها) هیچ اهمیتی نمیدین و به هر دری میزنین)
بدرود :Yahoo (105):

----------


## sajad564

> |                                                                                                       |سلامُ علیکم و رحمت الله
> امروز میخوام در مورد یکی از مهمترین پارامتر های موفقیت صحبت کنم
> قبل از اینکه اون پارامتر رو عنوان کنم بزارید براتون یک ثمال(ببخشید اشتباه تایپ شد(مثال)) بزنم
> فرض کنید یک تخته چوب با طول دو متر و عرض یک متر رو براتون روی زمین قرار میدن و میگن اگر طول این تخته رو با پاهای خودتون بپیمایید بهتون مبلغ 50 هزار تومن (معادل کمک هزینه معیشتی یک ماه)
> تعلق میگیره
> خب!
> شما در عرض چند ثانیه این کار رو انجام میدید و 50 هزار تومن کاسب میشید
> حالا فرض کنید همون تکه چوب رو  بین دو برج قرار میدن و بهتون میگن اگر تو اون ارتفاع طول اون تکه چوب رو بپیمایید بهتون 50 هزار تومان تعلق میگیرد
> بزارین ترسیمش کنم !
> ...


این دو برج چرا انقد کجو کله در اومدن :Yahoo (21): 
والا من اینطوری ترسیم نکرده بودمشون :Yahoo (94): 
دوستان ازتون میخوام در مورد چرایی بیشتر بخونید
میتونید تو نت سرچ کنید
چون مورد مهمیه و شوخی بردار نیست

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> این دو برج چرا انقد کجو کله در اومدن
> والا من اینطوری ترسیم نکرده بودمشون
> دوستان ازتون میخوام در مورد چرایی بیشتر بخونید
> میتونید تو نت سرچ کنید
> چون مورد مهمیه و شوخی بردار نیست


ثمال هات عالیه :Yahoo (4): 
همین جور با قدرت ادامه بده چیز خوبی میشه این تاپیک

----------


## sajad564

> خیلی تاپیکتون عالیه....من همیشه میام میخونم ...شاید چون تاپیکتون خیلی پرباره ادم دلش نمیاد حرف دیگه ای بزنه...من خودم به شخصه ترجیح میدم چیزی نگم که شما وقتتون واسه جواب دادن به ماها نره و هر وقت خواستین وقت بذارین مطلب جدید بنویسین


خواهش میکنم لطف دارین
والا همونطور که از حلقه عادت برآمد برای انجام پیوسته هر کاری نیاز به یک جایزه هستش :Yahoo (94): 
پس جایزه من چی میشه خب :Yahoo (31): 
(لطفا از گزینه تشکر استفاده بِنُمایید تا بِدانم که هستین :Yahoo (94): )

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> خواهش میکنم لطف دارین
> والا همونطور که از حلقه عادت برآمد برای انجام پیوسته هر کاری نیاز به یک جایزه هستش
> پس جایزه من چی میشه خب
> (لطفا از گزینه تشکر استفاده بِنُمایید تا بِدانم که هستین)


تشکر را لمس نمودم برایت :Yahoo (50):

----------


## tear_goddess

جز معدود تاپیک های مفید ^^
ک ب درد همه میخوره ...
ادامه بدین 
ممکنه کتاب هایی ک در این زمینه هستن لینکشونو بزارید؟

----------


## sajad564

> جز معدود تاپیک های مفید ^^
> ک ب درد همه میخوره ...
> ادامه بدین 
> ممکنه کتاب هایی ک در این زمینه هستن لینکشونو بزارید؟


ممنون ,چشم حتما
قدرت عادت اثر چارلز داهیگ
توضیح مختصر در مورد کتاب :
نویسنده زمانی که کتاب رو نوشتن دانشجوی دوره دکترا از دانشگاه هاروارد در رشته بازرگانی بودن (فک کنم(دقیق یادم نیست))
و اینکه این کتاب برنده جایزه پولیتزر در سال 2013 هم شدش
تمامی رواش های موجود در این کتاب کاملا از لحاظ علمی ثابت شده و لحن نویسنده هم به صورتی هستش که خواننده رو به شدت به به ادامه مطالعه کتاب تشویق میکنه
این کتاب در خصوص تمامی کار هایی هستش که ما به صورت مکرر آگاهانه و یا ناآگاهانه هر روز انجام میدیم(از چک کردن اینستاگرام گرفته تا اول بستنِ بندِ کتونی پای چپ)
https://fidibo.com/book/68148-%DA%A9...A7%D8%AF%D8%AA
===========================================
اثر مرکب
یه کتاب فوق العاده از دارن هاردی
اینو یه آقایی بهم معرفی کردن که خودشون کلی کتاب مطالعه کرده بودن و اون زمان فرمودن که تقریبا به همه کسایی که میشناسن این 
کتاب رو پیشنهاد دادن(کتاب خیلی خوبیه ولی به نظرم اسکی از کتاب "کار پاره وقت " و همچنین کتاب قدرت عادت هستش :Yahoo (100): )
لحن نویسنده به طرز عجیبی شیرین هستش و بهتون قول میدم بدون خستگی تا صفحه آخرش رو میخونید(نسبت به قدرت عادت همه پسند تره و لحن خودمونی تری داره)
تو این کتاب در مورد اثر کار های کوچیک میخونید و به این نتیجه میرسید که چقدر قشنگ میشه کار های خیلی بزرگ رو راحت تر انجام داد(تقریبا جوری انجام بدید که نسبت به انجام ندادنش تغیری در زندگی روز مرتون به وجود نیاد ینی نیاز نیستش که تو برنامه روزانتون تغیری به وجود بیارین)
https://fidibo.com/book/69249-%DA%A9...B1%DA%A9%D8%A8
==============================================
شفای زندگی از لوئیز آل هی و قدرت نامحدود از آنتونی رابینز
راستشو بخواین کتاب لوئیز آل هی(شفای زندگی) با وجود اینکه هم خود ایشون خیلی معروف هستن و هم کتاب هاشون(مخصوصا این کتابشون) به نظرم خیلی گنگه و جدای از گنگ بودن
یه جورایی انگار داره وارد فاز مسائل معنوی میشه(که البته در اغلب موارد اینطوری نیست ولی خب خواننده این احساس بهش دست میده) علاوه بر این یک پارچی خاصی تو کتاب وجود نداره و مثال های کتاب جوریه
که مطالب کتاب رو با توجه به سرفصل هاشون به خوبی توصیف نمیکنه ولی خب اگه کتاب قدرت نامحدود رو بخونید(یعنی قبل از کتاب لوئیز آل هی کتاب قدرت نامحدود رو خونده باشید) اون وقت میتونید درک بهتری نسبت به موارد مطرح شده 
تو کتاب لوئیز آل هی داشته باشید که اغلبشون هم درسته
کتاب لوئیز آل هی در خصوص خویشتن دوستی و تاثیر احساس گناه رو زندگیمون هستش ولی قدرت نامحدود در مورد خیلی از چیزا میپردازه...
(کتاب فوق العاده ایه و وقتی یکی دو فصل از کتاب رو میخونید حس میکنید خیلی پیشرفت کردید و حالا میتونید برای به انجام رسوندن خیلی از کارا آگانه تر دست به اقدام بزنید و تلاش مفید تری رو داشته باشین)
https://fidibo.com/book/93818-%DA%A9...AF%DA%AF%DB%8C
https://www.ketabrah.ir/%DA%A9%D8%AA...%AA/book/37604
هم آنتونی رابینز و هم لوئیز آل هی زندگی خیلی بدی رو پشت سر گذاشتن
آنتونی تو سن 25 سالگی 110 کیلو وزن داشته و هیچ سروت خاصی نداشته...

آنتونی رابینز در سن ۲۲ سالگی در آپارتمان ۴۰ متری محقری، زندگی مجردی فقیرانه ای داشت و به گفته ی خودش، ناچار بود ظرفهای غذای خود را در وان حمام بشوید. گذشته از گرفتاری مالیش، بر اثر پرخوری و بد خوراکی، بیش از ۱۲۰ کیلوگرم وزن داشت، و به علت چاقی، دچار تنبلی، بی حالی و خواب آلودگی شده بود.
اما در عین فقر و فلاکت، برای خود رؤیا پردازی میکرد و آرزوهای جاه طلبانه ای داشت، و در عالم خیال، خود را در قصر زیبایی در ساحل دریا و نزدیک جنگلی سرسبز مجسم می ساخت و برای خود همسری شایسته، اتومبیل گران قیمت و امکاناتی رویایی در نظر می گرفت.
سر انجام مصمم شد که با چاقی خود، مبارزه کند و برای رسیدن به هدف خود به مطالعه ی چند کتاب پرداخت، اما مطالب آنها را ضد و نقیص یافت و آنها را دور انداخت. پس از آن، برای کاهش وزن خود، راهی دیگر جست. به فکر افتاد فردی را که از هر جهت سالم و دارای تناسب اندام باشد، پیدا کند و افکار، اعتقادات، و نحوه ی تغذیه او را سرمشق خود قرار دهد....
.....
راستی تو کتاب آنتونی رابینز در مورد nlp هم میخونید و خیلی بهتون کمک میکنه
..........
لوئیز آل هی :
*لوییز هی در شهر لس آنجلس به دنیا آمد. ناپدری اش فردی خشن بود و همواره او و مادرش را مورد اذیت و آزار قرار می‌داد. در سن ۵ سالگی توسط همسایه اش مورد تجاوز قرار گرفت و در ۱۵ سالگی در حالیکه حامله بود دبیرستان را ترک کرد. در ۱۶ سالگی فرزندش را به دنیا آورد. پس از آن به شیکاگو رفت و به شغل‌های کم درآمد پرداخت. در سال ۱۹۵۰ باردیگر به نیویورک آمد و به عنوان مدل برای سه تن از طراحان مد آنروزها کار کرد که برایش موفقیت آمیز بود. در سال ۱۹۵۴ با یک تاجر انگلیسی به نام «آندرو هی» ازدواج کرد که پس از ۱۴ سال زندگی مشترک، آندرو با زن دیگری ازدواج کرد و او دلشکسته شد.
...................................
فعلا همینا رو داشته باشین متن طولانی نشه
دوستان میتونید تو سایت فیدبو +کتاب راه+کتاب سبز+ سایر انجمن ها نظرات کاربران رو در مورد نویسنده هایی که نام بردم بخونید تا بهتر بتونید در خصوص مطالبی که تو کتاب عنوان میشه قبل از خرید کتاب آگاه بشید*

----------


## sajad564

جک کنفلید هم که یکی از نویسنده های بزرگ هستش دانشجوی انصرافی بوده و زندگی خوبی نداشته یه روز تو خیابون یه دختری داشته کولوچه میفروخته و از جک میخواد که ازش یه دونه بخره
جک هم برای اینکه دل دختر رو نشکونه تصمیم میگیری که بخره ,قیمت هر کلوچه 5 دلار بوده(فک کنم) جک دست میکنه تو جیبش ولی میبینه که 5 دلار نداره(فک کنم) بخاطر همین به دختر کوچولوی داستان ما میگه "ممنونم ولی راستش من از این شیرینی ها زیاد تو خونَمون دارم که هنوز نخوردمشون و دختر لب خندی میزنه و جک به راهش ادامه میده و بعد از اون جک تحت تاثیر این قضیه قرار میگیره که چرا نباید 5 دلار داشته باشه تا یک کلوچه برای خودش بخره و دل کسی رو شاد کنه
نکته : به این تصمیمات یهویی میگیم نقاط بحرانی
شاید مطلب بعدی که در موردش صحبت کنم همین نقاط بحرانی بوده باشه
توجه = آقای جک کنفلید استاد آنتونی رابینز هستن

----------


## sajad564

> جک کنفلید هم که یکی از نویسنده های بزرگ هستش دانشجوی انصرافی بوده و زندگی خوبی نداشته یه روز تو خیابون یه دختری داشته کولوچه میفروخته و از جک میخواد که ازش یه دونه بخره
> جک هم برای اینکه دل دختر رو نشکونه تصمیم میگیری که بخره ,قیمت هر کلوچه 5 دلار بوده(فک کنم) جک دست میکنه تو جیبش ولی میبینه که 5 دلار نداره(فک کنم) بخاطر همین به دختر کوچولوی داستان ما میگه "ممنونم ولی راستش من از این شیرینی ها زیاد تو خونَمون دارم که هنوز نخوردمشون و دختر لب خندی میزنه و جک به راهش ادامه میده و بعد از اون جک تحت تاثیر این قضیه قرار میگیره که چرا نباید 5 دلار داشته باشه تا یک کلوچه برای خودش بخره و دل کسی رو شاد کنه
> نکته : به این تصمیمات یهویی میگیم نقاط بحرانی
> شاید مطلب بعدی که در موردش صحبت کنم همین نقاط بحرانی بوده باشه
> توجه = آقای جک کنفلید استاد آنتونی رابینز هستن


جک کنفیلد فردی است که مجله تایم او را به عنوان فرد پشت امپراطوری “پدیده چاپ و نشر این دهه” نام‌گذاری کرده است.جک کنفیلد که توسط بسیاری از افراد به عنوان مربی شماره یک موفقیت در آمریکا شناخته می‌شود، دلیل متفاوت بودن افراد موفق را مطالعه کرده و آن را گزارش کرده است. او می‌داند که چه چیزی به آنها انگیزه می‌دهد، چه چیزی آن‌ها را پیش می‌راند، و چه چیزی باعث الهام دادن به آن‌ها می‌شود

----------


## mahsa1764

> خواهش میکنم لطف دارین
> والا همونطور که از حلقه عادت برآمد برای انجام پیوسته هر کاری نیاز به یک جایزه هستش
> پس جایزه من چی میشه خب
> (لطفا از گزینه تشکر استفاده بِنُمایید تا بِدانم که هستین)


من جایزه هامو مرتب میدم که! :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (4): همیشه تشکر میکنم :Y (686):

----------


## mahsa1764

> ممنون ,چشم حتما
> قدرت عادت اثر چارلز داهیگ
> توضیح مختصر در مورد کتاب :
> نویسنده زمانی که کتاب رو نوشتن دانشجوی دوره دکترا از دانشگاه هاروارد در رشته بازرگانی بودن (فک کنم(دقیق یادم نیست))
> و اینکه این کتاب برنده جایزه پولیتزر در سال 2013 هم شدش
> تمامی رواش های موجود در این کتاب کاملا از لحاظ علمی ثابت شده و لحن نویسنده هم به صورتی هستش که خواننده رو به شدت به به ادامه مطالعه کتاب تشویق میکنه
> این کتاب در خصوص تمامی کار هایی هستش که ما به صورت مکرر آگاهانه و یا ناآگاهانه هر روز انجام میدیم(از چک کردن اینستاگرام گرفته تا اول بستنِ بندِ کتونی پای چپ)
> https://fidibo.com/book/68148-%DA%A9...A7%D8%AF%D8%AA
> ===========================================
> ...


من اول بند پای راستمو میبندم مشکلی دارم من؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (4): 
اون شخصی که بهتون کتاب اثر مرکب رو پیشنهاد دادن احیانا فامیلشون روشن نیست؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## sajad564

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
اکنون که اینترنت اینجانب بخاطر اتمام حجم مصرف منصفانه به اتمام رسیده است
خواستم در مورد یک مورد دیگه ای کمی صحبت(تایپ) کنم
چرا این همه بر وزن اینجانب افزوده شد؟
امممممممممممممممم
خب آره خیلی اضافه شد
البته مسئله این نیست
درواقع جمله فوق یک تایتل در مورد یکی از بحث بر انگیز ترین خطا های شناختی ماست
فرض کنید رو به روی یک عدد فلافلی واسادین و دارین با خودتون کلنجار میرید که بالاخره فلافل رو بخرین و میل کنید و یا خیر
متاسفانه قبلا هم تجربشو داشتن و باز هم متاسفانه قبلا خریدین و متاااااااااسفانه قبلا هم بعد از طی طریق دو مرحله قبل به مرحله میل نمودن هم رسیده اییییید
و متاسفانه(بیشترین تاسف مال این قسمته :Yahoo (17): ) بعد از میل نموندن افسوس و حسرت بابت زیر پا گذاشتن رژیمتون رو هم میل نموده اید(بعدا در مورد اینکه این افسوس چه بلایی سرتون میاره صحبت خواهم نمود)
ولی مسئله اینجاست
چرا با وجود اینکه میدونیم باعث اضافه وزنمون میشه ولی همچنان میخوریمش؟؟
جوابش سادس
از عادت هامون(ضمیر ناخودآگاه که حافظ عادت های ماست رو به یاد بیارین) پیروی میکنیم
ولی سوال اصلی اینه که چرا با وجود اینکه میدونیم قراره بعدش افسوس بخوریم و قبلا هم تجربش کردیم دست به این کار میزنیم؟؟؟
بزارید یک مثال دیگه مطرح کنم
میدونیم که سیگار مضره(نمیدونم چقد)
ولی فرض رو بر این میگیریم که شما و من میدونیم که خیلی از آدم ها بخاطر مصرف سیگار در طی سالیان متمادی سر انجام با واژه "مرگ" مواجه شدن و به ملکوت عالی پیوستن
و باز هم فرض رو بر این میگریم که شما یک فرد سیگاری هستین
ولی مثل مثال قبل شما با وجود اینکه از عواقب کارتون آگاه هستین مصرف سیگار رو ادامه میدین(معمولا تا جایی که کار از حد بگذره)
معمولا آدمایی تصمیم به ترک سیگار میگیرن که بهشون گفته شده ریه شون دربو داغون شده(یا به زودیه زود میشه)
معمولا آدمایی تصمیم به کاهش وزن میگیرن که اضافه وزن خیلی بالایی دارن
چه چیزی باعث میشه که من در عین این که میدونم انجام ندادن یک چیزی به نفعمه اون رو انجام میدم؟
بهش میگیم منفعت لحظه ای !
لذت طعم خوب فلافل و پیتزا؟؟اونم همین الااااااااااااااان؟؟؟؟
حالا تصور کنید که با هر پک سیگاری که میزنید ریه هاتون ده درصد از کارایی خودشون رو از دست میدن(یعنی به عبارتی با ده پک این جهان و کنکور رو
برای همیشه ترک میکنید)
چقد احتمال داره که سیگار بکشید؟
قول میدم تو عمرتون حتی یک پک هم نمیزنید
چه چیزی تغییر کرد؟
در هر دو حالت سیگار کشنده بود!
ولی در حالت دوم شما با توجه به قانون مضرات لحظه ای تصمیم گرفتین که از سیگار نکشین
اگه بهتون بگن فردا کنکوره و فقط از یه مبحث که خوندنش 12 ساعت زمان میبره قراره سوال طرح بشه چقد احتمال داره که امروز دوازده ساعت بخونید؟؟
حتی اصلا مهم نیست که عادت های موجود تو ضمیر ناخودآگاهتون به چه صورته شما حتما امروز دوازده ساعت رو میخونید
ما معمولا اون چیزی رو در اولویت قرار میدیم که بهمون نزدیک تره
به همین خاطره که شبه در طول سال تحصیلی درس نمیخونیم ولی شب امتحان قسمت زیادی از راه پیموده میشه
بخاطر همینه که ساندویچ رو میخوریم
شاید بعدا وزنمون زیاد بشه
ولی الان لذت میبریم
اگه بدونیم که با میل نمودن یک فلافل تو همون لحظه 1 کیلوگرم به وزنمون اضافه میشه قطعا اون کار رو نمیکنیم
بخاطر همینه که هرچقدر به کنکور نزدیک تر میشیم احتمال درس خوندنمون بیشتر میشه...
دوستان راه حلش رو تو پست بعدی براتون مینویسم فعلا برم که خیلی دیر شد :Yahoo (113): 
دوستان بنده خیلی خیلی عجله ای مینویسم بخاطر همین ممکنه که غلط املایی تایپی داشته باشه و یا قبل از تموم شدن
یکی از مثال ها رو نبسته باشم
بدرود

----------


## sajad564

> من اول بند پای راستمو میبندم مشکلی دارم من؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اون شخصی که بهتون کتاب اثر مرکب رو پیشنهاد دادن احیانا فامیلشون روشن نیست؟


در خصوص جایزه که شما لطف میکنید
ولی در مورد بند پای راست یا چپ!
هیچ فرقی نمیکنه و صرفا به عادت های خودمون برمیگرده(ولی همیشه بدون اینکه بهش فکر کنیم همون پایی رو انتخاب میکنیم که همیشه انتخاب میکردیم :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## zayneix

اصن خیلییییی خوبههههه این تاپیک  :Yahoo (1): 
نمیدونم چی بگم دیگه
عاشق مثالاتم 
من معمولا یه متنیو میخوام بخونم حوصلمو سر میبره ، تند تند ازش رد میشم ،ولی این متنو با دقت میخونم از بس خوبه 
ممنون

----------


## sajad564

> اصن خیلییییی خوبههههه این تاپیک نمیدونم چی بگم دیگهعاشق مثالاتم من معمولا یه متنیو میخوام بخونم حوصلمو سر میبره ، تند تند ازش رد میشم ،ولی این متنو با دقت میخونم از بس خوبه ممنون ����������������  �������


ممنونمواقعا وقت ندارم و عجله ای مینویسم و یه چشمم همش به ساعتهفک کنم اگه زمان میزاشتم بهتر در میومدالبته سعی میکنم بعدا هم کمی ادیت کنم و هم به صورت منسجم تو پست اول قرار بدم

----------


## ehsan7777777

*اگه این نوشته ها برداشت خودت از کتابایی که خوندی هست ، از نظر من، بی تعارف استعداد اینو داری که یه نویسنده ی قابل بشی ... 
خیلی لذت می برم از نوع نگارشت ... 
موفق باشی ...*

----------


## tear_goddess

> *اگه این نوشته ها برداشت خودت از کتابایی که خوندی هست ، از نظر من، بی تعارف استعداد اینو داری که یه نویسنده ی قابل بشی ... 
> خیلی لذت می برم از نوع نگارشت ... 
> موفق باشی ...*


اگزکلی
منم موافقم

----------


## hamed_habibi

خیلی خوب بود اما این تصمیمات لحظه ایی گرفتن یا نگرفتنش یه دلایلی هم داره مث انگیزه مث هدف خیلیا تصمیم میگیرن لاغر کنن چون عاشق یکی میشن یا شدن یا عروسیشونه یا میخوان برن دانشگاه یعنی به اون تصمیمه ک ما و لحظه میگیریم انگیزه جهت میده یا فقر اگاه بودن از مضرات سیگار مارو منصرف میکنه؟چجوریه

----------


## hamed_habibi

ولی درتس گفتی قدیما 11فصل زیست رو تو 2روز میخونیدم میرفتیم 18 19 میشدیم الان هر هفته ی فصل رو با بدبختی :Yahoo (2):

----------


## zayneix

> ممنونمواقعا وقت ندارم و عجله ای مینویسم و یه چشمم همش به ساعتهفک کنم اگه زمان میزاشتم بهتر در میومدالبته سعی میکنم بعدا هم کمی ادیت کنم و هم به صورت منسجم تو پست اول قرار بدم


به قول دوستان ،وقتی با این شرایط اینقد خوب مینویسین واقعا استعداد نویسنده شدنو دارید ،من ک خیلی لذت بردم  ^^
فقط درمورد چرایی میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین؟ من نزدیک به صدتا دلیل برا هدفم دارم اما نمیتوتم تشخیص بدم کدومشون برام مهم تره و همین باعث میشه خیلی به خودم ایمان نداشته باشم و چرایی های من اصلا انسان دوستانه نیست -_- یعنی همش برا خودمه ،چون دیدم یه سایتی نوشته بود اگه هدف کمک کردن ب دیگران باشه انگیزه قوی تری ایجاد میکنه...

----------


## sajad564

> *اگه این نوشته ها برداشت خودت از کتابایی که خوندی هست ، از نظر من، بی تعارف استعداد اینو داری که یه نویسنده ی قابل بشی ... 
> خیلی لذت می برم از نوع نگارشت ... 
> موفق باشی ...*


سلام ممنون
بله از رسوبات ذهن ناقص این جانب هستن :Yahoo (4): 
یکی از حصرت هام همیشه این بود که چرا تو کنکور انشا نداشتیم تا نشون بدم دنیا دست کیه :Yahoo (4): 
ولی متاسفانه املا داریم و من همچنان حسرتو حصرت مینویسم...

----------


## sajad564

> به قول دوستان ،وقتی با این شرایط اینقد خوب مینویسین واقعا استعداد نویسنده شدنو دارید ،من ک خیلی لذت بردم  ^^
> فقط درمورد چرایی میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین؟ من نزدیک به صدتا دلیل برا هدفم دارم اما نمیتوتم تشخیص بدم کدومشون برام مهم تره و همین باعث میشه خیلی به خودم ایمان نداشته باشم و چرایی های من اصلا انسان دوستانه نیست -_- یعنی همش برا خودمه ،چون دیدم یه سایتی نوشته بود اگه هدف کمک کردن ب دیگران باشه انگیزه قوی تری ایجاد میکنه...


سلام
چشم حتما در موردشون بیشتر صحبت میکنیم

----------


## Alirezad_031

منم کتاب قدرت عادات از چارلز داهیگ رو خوندم به تشویق شما،این نسخه ای که من پیدا کردم کم حجمه و 2 فصلش بدرد کنکور میخوره. ولی در کل کتاب واقعا مفیدیه از دستش ندین دوستان.

----------


## sajad564

> منم کتاب قدرت عادات از چارلز داهیگ رو خوندم به تشویق شما،این نسخه ای که من پیدا کردم کم حجمه و 2 فصلش بدرد کنکور میخوره. ولی در کل کتاب واقعا مفیدیه از دستش ندین دوستان.


سلام خسته نباشید
تمام فصل هاش به درد میخوره,البته شاید اسم فصل ها کمی غلط انداز باشه ولی تمامی فصل هاش مفیده
خود کتاب حدود 350 صفحه هستش
.................
هدف بنده هم همین بود که بچه هارو به جای قطع درخت به تیز کردن تبر سوق بدم

----------


## Miss.Sad

عالی بود ، هم از نوع بیانتون هم از مطالبی که نوشته شده بسی لذت بردم 
حتما ادامه بدید این تاپیک رو 
حتم دارم در نهایت تاپیک فوق العاده ای میشه 
 :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## mahya77

> سلام خسته نباشید
> تمام فصل هاش به درد میخوره,البته شاید اسم فصل ها کمی غلط انداز باشه ولی تمامی فصل هاش مفیده
> خود کتاب حدود 350 صفحه هستش
> .................
> هدف بنده هم همین بود که بچه هارو به جای قطع درخت به تیز کردن تبر سوق بدم


خیلیی لذت بردم آقا سجاد اگر میشه ادامه بدید کارتونو

طبیعت انسانه ک نیاز به هرچی داشته باشه درصدد تامین اون به هر نحوی برمیاد ک برطرف بشه

مثل این بگیم ک طرف تشنه اش هست ؟ سریع میره اب میخوره این نیاز هستش ک طرفو مجبور میکنه اون کار انجام بده نیاز درونی وجودی

----------


## mahya77

آقا سجاد بهترین تاپیکی هستش ک تا حالا دیدم واقعا ممنون از لطفتون

حتما ادامه بدید

----------


## mahya77

منم مشکلم دقیقا همینه هی میخوام بخونم استارت بزنم ولی نمیتونم یه مشکل فنی دارم اون مشکل فنی اکثرمونم ک شما دارین درموردش صحبت میکنین...

----------

